

What Dart wants - sethladd
http://blog.sethladd.com/2012/09/what-dart-wants.html

======
marshray
I want to fall in love with a scripting language like I did back when there
was Perl. These days there are so many!

I want something with a good IDE debugger. Not because I write a lot of bugs,
but because I like to interact with my code as it runs. Javascript is looking
better with ES5/strict and V8+node.js, but it still looks difficult to me (I
like to understand the syntax in detail).

Probably I'm just being too picky.

